# Wählgerät über GSM



## Nico99 (3 Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Wählgerät mit GSM.
Es soll SMS oder Voice versenden können.

Kennt jemand vielleicht solche Hersteller?

bis dann,
Nico


----------



## Hermann (3 Juli 2007)

http://www.stoermelder.com/html/main/frameset2.html

www.conrad.de
Artikel-Nr.: 198888 - 62


----------



## Nico99 (3 Juli 2007)

Danke, genau das Teil bei Conrad habe ich gesucht. Leider steht es nicht als Wählgerät drin.  
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hermann (3 Juli 2007)

das hat ein pc programmierprogramm dabei, einfach die handy nummer angeben und sobald ein störeingang ggeschaltet ist sendet das ne sms mit (leider nur) 8 zeichen....
wofür bruachste das modul denn?


----------



## Nico99 (3 Juli 2007)

Ich brauche es zur Überwachung einer baugrube gegen Überflutung. Da wollte ich einen Schwimmerschalter anschliessen, und dann beim Auslösen eine meldung auf Handy absenden.

bis dann, Nico


----------



## Hermann (3 Juli 2007)

ja das sollte doch klappen....

brauchst noch ein 12 volt netzteil(wenn ich mich nicht irre) das wars dann auch eigentlich schon,

den schwimmerschalter gut mit nem gewicht befestigen....


----------



## Nico99 (4 Juli 2007)

Wir haben oft mit solchen Sachen zu tun. 
Wir haben auch Wählgeräte, die aber über Kupfer funktionieren. Auch für Schwimmerschalter haben wir speziele Ständer, die dann als Gewicht fundieren.
Nur jetzt in diesem Fall ist es so, dass kein Telefonkabel mehr existiert, bzw. wurde entfernt. Es wird wahrscheinlich später verlegt, aber zur Zeit ist nichts.
Und deshalb suchte ich nach diesen Conrad-Teilen. Die sind relativ günstig im Vergleich zu anderen Systemen, und haben einen guten Funktionsumfang.
Jetzt wird natürlich die Baufirma einen Angebot unterbreiten, und dann müssen wir mal schauen, was günstiger ist.


----------



## thomass5 (4 Juli 2007)

Bei Conrad gibt es auch ein Teil mit 4 Eingängen, welches mit nem alten Siemens C35 SMS versenden kann für so um die 25€+Datenkabel bei e... für um die 2€ + C35 bei e... für??.
Habs privat an der Heizung hängen.(Es beruhigt im Winterurlaub).
Thomas


----------



## thomass5 (4 Juli 2007)

oder ELV 69-567-01 für 19,95€
http://shop.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=9191
das gleiche wie beim C
Thomas


----------



## eYe (8 Juni 2010)

Moin, leider sind die Links nicht mehr aktuell und ich hätte eigentlich auch lieber etwas aus dem professionellen Bereich.

Ich suche ein Gerät welches über binäre Eingänge oder MPI/Profibus bestimmte *Störmeldungen über GSM als Sprachnachricht* abgibt.

Habe bisher immer Tixi mit SMS genommen, aber die können leider keine Sprachnachrichten. Wäre SMS to Speech eventuell noch eine sinnvolle Lösung?

Danke,
eYe


----------



## Nico99 (9 Juni 2010)

Hallo!

wir haben Geräte von ATS
Die werden über DI angesprochen und versenden dann Sprachnachricht oder SMS.


----------

